# clean shot



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I`ve bought a Graco clean shot shut off valve. Most of my spraying requires an extension. I`m not sure if I take it apart to clean it or just flush it and leave it in pump armour. thanks


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I've never heard of one , but I wish I had one on my graco pro shot. Actually the spray equipment stores in my area have gone downhill.. I prefer to buy stuff at a store than online.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I haven't used it yet, and unless you could made an adapter it won't fit the Pro Shot. Apart from cutting out the spit issue with extensions it will be effective for changing the spray angle. I have two n/c in Aug. and will try it out.


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I was only joking for the proshot, I have a few extension poles for my simple 490 sprayer and I always felt that extensions should come with the machine right from the start, a shut off valve would be something for when you have 2 or more lines drawing from it ? or is it more of a safety precaution ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Got a pic? I am not sure I seen one before or understand its purpose.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/390521544777?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

And yes this is a fair price, even from ebay.

Its essentially cuts the spit from the end of any extension when the trigger is released.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/390521544777?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> 
> And yes this is a fair price, even from ebay.
> 
> Its essentially cuts the spit from the end of any extension when the trigger is released.


Never seen one. Do they work good?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't know, can't justify that much for a swivel? I rarely use an extension. Residential homes with 8' ceilings never need one and exteriors, I like to get up close.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

One reason it costs so much is that they include a RAC-X guard and a 515 (if I recall correctly) blue RAC-X tip with it. Wish I could just buy the valve/swivel.

I bought one and have used it twice with a 24" extension for painting ceilings and walls. It does work -- no spits! Without the CleanShot, I would get a two foot long spurt after trigger release. Works better than even the gun by itself (I have an older spraytech two-finger). 

Worked great spraying walls with a 411 RAC-5 tip. No spits anywhere.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

We use 12-18" extensions all the time. Changing the angle quickly is a big deal let alone minimising the spit issue. On walls for example you don't have to bend over on the last or lower pass, ceilings can be sprayed easier with the tip angled and reaching over baseboard is more accurate. I have poured throat seal in it after cleaning and no issues.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Got a pic? I am not sure I seen one before or understand its purpose.


Gday WA

Im a noob at spraying but when i got my shiny Graco in 2011 i got the shut off valve : ) 
A few pics for you


And yes they work very well. The reason i got one was first day with my new machine spraying ceilings with the exstension every time i would release the trigger i would get the remaining pressure in the exstension it would spit out some paint ok maybe a bit more than spit ?
Being my first time since using one at Painting school which we call TAFE i thought that cant be right ? Raced to my trade centre oh yeah they said you will have to buy a shut off-valve lol a what-what : )
$250 bucks latter i was back at work with another extra tip and housing : ) and spraying with no spurts 

The end : )


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Keep on polishing! :thumbsup: 
We understand.


----------

